# Round 2 Star Trek Galileo Shuttlecraft



## krlee (Oct 23, 2016)

Looks like this kit may happen after all!

BREAKING NEWS
SPACE: 1999 & STAR TREK MODEL KITS FROM ROUND 2
New 1:48 scale/22 inch Space: 1999 Eagle with lab pod to be released in early 2020! Spine booster engines and machined aluminum engine bells sold as separate accessories to keep kit cost down. New 1:72 scale Eagle on schedule for November release. Additional ships likely in 2020. Kit for commlock and stun gun under consideration. The large-scale Galileo Shuttlecraft from Star Trek is “a matter of when, not if.” Star Trek USS Reliant 1:350 scale is on top of Jamie Hood’s list for kits to do, but will be expensive to produce. From Skype interview with Jamie Hood of Round2 Models at Breakaway: 2019 - 20th Anniversary - A Space: 1999 Event.
UPDATE: Jamie Hood later clarified that the 1:350 Reliant has always been at the top of HIS PERSONAL list of kits to do but it is not in active development. There is no telling when it might be at this point. Thank you Jamie Hood for the clarification.


----------



## mach7 (Mar 25, 2002)

All VERY good news!

I'll be picking up multiple Stunguns and Comlocks if they do them!

The Galileo and the Lab pod Eagle are also welcome!


----------



## Fivermail (Jul 26, 2016)

Delighted to hear they haven't given up on the classic shuttle craft. I was so disappointed when it looked like they had. The com lock and stun gun is exciting. Hope they actually do it. Pegasus set a good precedent with the nebulizer and vox from Galaxy Quest. I was always hoping they would do an updated, accurate Star Trek Exploration set but the Diamond Select stuff is so good and easy to get that I doubt it will ever happen. This is excellent news all around!


----------



## edge10 (Oct 19, 2013)

Come on Jamie, indulge yourself, you know you have earned it!


----------



## Captain Han Solo (Apr 5, 2002)

*awesome!!!*


----------



## Richard Baker (Aug 8, 2006)

I do hope Round 2 follows through with a new tool Galileo Shuttle but after the last time they danced this dance I am going to wait and see.


----------



## Opus Penguin (Apr 19, 2004)

Oh yeah. Reliant, Galileo, Stun Guns and Commlink all on my list. But I agree ... most of this was promised before and dropped. So I am on a wait and see until final announcement made.


----------



## MartyS (Mar 11, 2014)

If they did a Kickstarter for a 1:350 Reliant I would be a big time supporter....

Hope we do eventually get the Galileo kit.


----------



## spock62 (Aug 13, 2003)

I'm interested to know just what other Space 1999 ships they're considering and in what scale/s. Also, he refers to the Galileo as a "large-scale" kit. When they first talked about doing the kit, my understanding was that it would be in 1/32 or 1/35 scale, similar in size to the old AMT kit, which isn't all that big. Using the term "large-scale" makes me think the kit, if made, would be larger then they originally planned.


----------



## Richard Baker (Aug 8, 2006)

(cough)(cough) _Akira_ (cough) (cough)

To be fair Round 2 has been an exceptional company making some very nice kits recently. I hate to prejudge them, but like an old flame who seems to have turned over a new leaf, when you look at her you still remember that horrible event that caused you to lose faith in her...


----------



## mach7 (Mar 25, 2002)

I'm kind of surprised Jamie has not posted an update on collectormodel.com yet.

Though they do seem to wait until the product is almost ready now.


----------



## irishtrek (Sep 17, 2005)

spock62 said:


> I'm interested to know just what other Space 1999 ships they're considering and in what scale/s. Also, he refers to the Galileo as a "large-scale" kit. When they first talked about doing the kit, my understanding was that it would be in 1/32 or 1/35 scale, similar in size to the old AMT kit, which isn't all that big. Using the term "large-scale" makes me think the kit, if made, would be larger then they originally planned.


Super Swift or the Mega Probe. 
As for the Galileo being 'large scale it could be 1/25 or 1/20.


----------



## tracy.net (Aug 30, 2009)

Would really be nice to see them produce a few decently sized kits. The ultra small star trek discovery kits leave me wondering who they think their target audience is? Who is paying 30.00 + hard earned cash for a kit that fits in the palm of your hand? Those to me are a slap in the face.Kids these days just are not into building model kits, its us older guys that are left from the late 60s and 70s that still have a pulse that dish out the dollars .Ask us what we would like and actually pay attention. Its not that hard of a thing to do. Any one else here would love a 22'' sized discovery enterprise?


----------



## The_Engineer (Dec 8, 2012)

I would love to get a 1:350 Reliant. For Space: 1999, I would love a Swift and an Ultra Probe CM. If their Galileo is larger than the old AMT kit, could it be studio scale? I looked it up and that would be 22" long which is the same size as the Eagle models Round 2 is currently doing.


----------



## spock62 (Aug 13, 2003)

irishtrek said:


> Super Swift or the Mega Probe.
> As for the Galileo being 'large scale it could be 1/25 or 1/20.


I'd like an Ultra Probe and a 1/25 Galileo would be nice.




tracy.net said:


> Would really be nice to see them produce a few decently sized kits. The ultra small star trek discovery kits leave me wondering who they think their target audience is? Who is paying 30.00 + hard earned cash for a kit that fits in the palm of your hand? Those to me are a slap in the face.Kids these days just are not into building model kits, its us older guys that are left from the late 60s and 70s that still have a pulse that dish out the dollars .Ask us what we would like and actually pay attention. Its not that hard of a thing to do. Any one else here would love a 22'' sized discovery enterprise?


I agree, the Discovery kits are too small, especially for the price. These kit's shouldn't be much more then $20, if that, IMHO. I'm only interested in the Enterprise, but at only 7" and over $30 (price + shipping), I'm holding out for a "scratch and dent" deal at CultTVman. I'd be far more interested in a larger version, 18" to 22". Heck, I'd go for a 12" version over the 7" one!


----------



## tracy.net (Aug 30, 2009)

I would think round2 should leave the small stuff to eaglemoss they seem to have that covered already. A idea i have is they could have a whole new line they could call it the expert series with 16 inch ships that come complete with lighting and pre painted something similar to the old Bandai line a few years ago, they were very popular and very few ships produced and now very expensive. The diamond select ships sell well but they have a history of poorly made products. R2 has never had those kind of problems in general as kit builders usually are very appreciative of what kits are produced and the quality.


----------



## John P (Sep 1, 1999)

Of all the stuff, the Galileo and the Reliant are all I want. And I want them hard!


And as I predicted when they started waffling about making them/not making them, I'll be retired and short of cash when they come out.


----------



## edge10 (Oct 19, 2013)

John P said:


> Of all the stuff, the Galileo and the Reliant are all I want. And I want them hard!
> 
> 
> And as I predicted when they started waffling about making them/not making them, I'll be retired and short of cash when they come out.


You can always become a WalMart Greater, in order to feed your habit. :grin2:


----------



## mach7 (Mar 25, 2002)

I was just thinking about my Wand phaser and Communicator. They both have functionality. If I could get my garage door opener and TV remote electronics inside the Commlock how cool would that be! 

For the Galileo I can only think of a lighting kit for the instrument panel and maybe the aft "engine". I don't think the nacelles were ever lit on the show, even on the remastered ones. Looks like I have to watch "The Galileo 7" or "The Menagerie" again.

I hope you guys that want the Reliant get it, But I don't care about it. If it ain't TOS, I don't really want it. Nothing since TOS can compare to a Matt Jefferies design.


----------



## spock62 (Aug 13, 2003)

tracy.net said:


> I would think round2 should leave the small stuff to eaglemoss they seem to have that covered already. A idea i have is they could have a whole new line they could call it the expert series with 16 inch ships that come complete with lighting and pre painted something similar to the old Bandai line a few years ago, they were very popular and very few ships produced and now very expensive. The diamond select ships sell well but they have a history of poorly made products. R2 has never had those kind of problems in general as kit builders usually are very appreciative of what kits are produced and the quality.



Interesting idea, but I doubt Round 2 would go down that path. Based on the pricing of the latest 1/2500 kits, I assume a 16" ship, _without_ lights/painted parts, would be in the $50 range. Add the lights and paint and the cost would easily double or more. Also, I think most model builders would want to paint the kit themselves, especially since we tend to sand/putty seams in order to eliminate them. And, not every modeler wants to light their kit or prefers to use their own lighting setup instead of the company provided unit. 



Besides, Round 2 has already done something like this, they came out with pre-painted 1/2500 & 1/1000 Trek kits. I've read that neither scale did well in sales.


----------



## tracy.net (Aug 30, 2009)

spock62 said:


> Interesting idea, but I doubt Round 2 would go down that path. Based on the pricing of the latest 1/2500 kits, I assume a 16" ship, _without_ lights/painted parts, would be in the $50 range. Add the lights and paint and the cost would easily double or more.
> 
> Besides, Round 2 has already done something like this, they came out with pre-painted 1/2500 & 1/1000 Trek kits. I've read that neither scale did well in sales.


 So true back in 2002 in bandai kits sold for 125+shipping so a round2 kit 
would be somewhere in that ballpark? Painting, seam filling ,decaling, lighting, is that not always a modelers choice ? My idea is based on giving round2 a means of generating a profit on a whole new line with a multitude of ships while giving modelers a product they would want to buy. On the cost of a model one must always add in paint supplies etc.etc. It can cost more than the model itself very quickly. Does anyone remember back in 1968,1970 how much that shinny new star trek kit cost? :smile2:Could this be the problem too small with limited appeal? I have read where cult has had good sales with the tiny enterprise maybe this will help get us a decent sized kit and all the other mentioned kits others are waiting for.


----------



## Richard Baker (Aug 8, 2006)

tracy.net said:


> Does anyone remember back in 1968,1970 how much that shinny new star trek kit cost? :smile2:Could


$2.50 is what I paid for mine (full retail)

I have the line of Bandai Trek kits on the shelf and they are marvels of engineering. The hull pieces are cast in black styrene and the joins are tongue in groove style to prevent most light leaks, I build mine stock and they do have a few areas where the light does escape they are very minor.

Many years later I have the Bandai ISD kit and looking at how they decided to light this one it is almost puzzling. I know LEDs are directional so the grain of rice bulb in light transmitting clear won't work as well but I was hoping for a bit more than clear pieces and such.

I think the best course for Round 2 to follow is produce the kits with lighting in mind like Moebius does (did?). Provide clear panels and room for adding your own lighting and let the customer decide on how to proceed and keep the cost low.


----------



## tracy.net (Aug 30, 2009)

Richard Baker said:


> $2.50 is what I paid for mine (full retail)


 Amazing how times have changed. Richard that must have been like 2 and a half weeks of allowance! I recall looking at one in kmart wanting it so badly and dad said no. But come Christmas i got one from my brother so all was well. I do agree with your idea for a way to offer the kit as a decide for yourself how you want to build it. It just seems like most of the trek kits are getting very long in the tooth these days. Hey i am a Baker also by the way.:thumbsup:


----------



## MartyS (Mar 11, 2014)

Basic inflation calculator puts that $2.50 in 1968 at about $19 today. But I'm sure cost of manufacturing has gone up a bit more than the inflation rate, housing sure has....


----------



## charonjr (Mar 27, 2000)

I am still curious as to why an 18 inch accurate Enterprise has not shown up, let alone a retooled 1/2500 scale one. They could "easily" (relative term) reduce from either the 1/1000 or 1/350 scales they now have.

Stupid thought, but my smarts are zapping out like Irwin Allen computers.


----------



## alpink (Aug 22, 2010)

perhaps a 3-D printer guy can be influenced to write a program ( maybe just scan an existing model) and print the models you want in the scale you desire.


----------



## holt35 (Aug 15, 2013)

I know it isn't on the list but I'd love to see a 1/1000 Enterprise-E myself before a 1/350 Reliant or any other large scale model.


----------



## mach7 (Mar 25, 2002)

I've been checking the R2 facebook, collector model, and the main R2 website. Nothing, crickets, all quiet.

I don't suppose that Jamie said when these were going to be released?


----------



## edge10 (Oct 19, 2013)

Well the 1/72 Eagle is now in the warehouse, apparently:


----------



## krlee (Oct 23, 2016)

The 14 inch, 1/72 scale Eagle Kit should be out late this month, there will also be an accessory kit of the turned aluminium engine bells available as well. Jamie also said that he should have sample kits of the 22 inch Eagle 2 with Lab Pod at Wonderfest so the kit will probably be available mid to late summer 2020. As for the Galileo kit, no release date has been set.


----------



## mach7 (Mar 25, 2002)

Ahh, thanks. That all makes sense.


----------



## Hobby Dude (Aug 7, 2019)

*You've been warned about staying on topic of the subject to which you are posting to. 
"Walmart Greeters" video has nothing to do with the current thread.
Milton Fox Racing has given you plenty of warning and you still keep on with the off topic posts.
Moderation Que for you it shall be until you are able to learn that you should follow the rules of the forum.*


----------



## StarshipClass (Aug 13, 2003)

MartyS said:


> Basic inflation calculator puts that $2.50 in 1968 at about $19 today. But I'm sure cost of manufacturing has gone up a bit more than the inflation rate, housing sure has....


More like $25.00 to $35.00, IMHO. Those calculators tend to underestimate the inflation.


----------



## JeffBond (Dec 9, 2013)

It just occurred to me but I wonder if R2 is looking into doing the Space: 1999 laser tanks. As far as standard Alpha vehicles go those are the only remaining subjects I can think of and even though they're only seen in one episode they qualify more as standard Alpha equipment than the probe ship or other spacecraft.


----------



## Ross Bailey (Sep 24, 2019)

Maybe they're more likely to tool vehicles that have repeating shapes? The Hawk certainly doesn't fall into that category, but the Ultra Probe and Spacedock do. I was kind of shocked when Moebius came out with their Lost in Space Derelict model, after all it only appeared in one episode. Well, more if you count stock footage! But the Derelict's design lent it's self well to a kit which had very few dissimilar parts to tool. I've wondered if Round 2 is similarly thinking about a Gwent model from the first season "Infernal Machine" episode. Aside from the main body, The ship is pretty much repeating physical shapes, the "legs" and "feet", that you could do one tooling for and just repeatedly inject for a complete kit. That was certainly their strategy with the Eagle.


----------

